# Now the big boys are starting to play ~ KTM



## zig06 (Aug 3, 2008)

Just spotted this: http://blog.wired.com/cars/2008/10/ktm-builds-a-ra.html

With KTM getting into it, and Honda starting to play with a Hybrid, I suspect that with 5 years we are going to be in a real electric bike renaissance!

The KTM, which is due out in 2 years, looks so good that I'm going to forgo my off-road project and just save what I can until it's released. 

The future is starting to look brighter and brighter!


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Have I mentioned before, or is it not painfully obvious from my avatar, that I bleed orange? 

WOW THIS IS GREAT NEWS, and embodies the very reasons why I love KTM.

I hope to see this in my garage in a couple years.


----------



## zig06 (Aug 3, 2008)

TX_Dj, I now have a lot more respect for you! I'll have to see if I can sneak in a picture of my '09 KTM-300 XC-We. I need to sell one more bike before I can upgrade, stand by...


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks like KTM has done a great job building their electric off road bike. BTW, here's another company to add to the pack of street models. http://www.brammo.com/our-products/enertia-electric-motorcycle There was a piece on our local news about it as the company is only ten miles from me. I wish I had a $12k budget for my Ninja. I know I could double their range of 45 miles and their 50 mph top end as well. Norm


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

I am pretty sure Honda and I think Kawasaki are replacing their low cc bikes (i.e. ~50cc) with electric in the near future too. I think when new OEM electric bikes become mainstream we will have a flurry of interest in converting the existing fleet of dirty ICE's to keep up with the new tech.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

zig06 said:


> TX_Dj, I now have a lot more respect for you! I'll have to see if I can sneak in a picture of my '09 KTM-300 XC-We. I need to sell one more bike before I can upgrade, stand by...


OMG can I ever relate to that. I too have a long history of MBS (multiple bike syndrome), and have at times been thankful that I had the willpower and perseverance to eliminate one from the flock so I could adopt a new one.


----------



## 59921 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds great.


----------



## Slodown (Jun 8, 2008)

This is not the first time that there was a hint that the major manufacturers of MX were working on electrics. Here is an old article from 2005 on transworld motocross about Cycra racing (handguard makers) working as designhouse on 8 different electric vehicles for some of the bigger names. http://motocross.transworld.net/2005/10/29/twmx-all-access-cycra-racing/


----------



## 85bmw528edude (Oct 17, 2008)

That bike IS going to be the wave of the future. I cannot wait.
KTM, Quantya, Blade and others are going to revolutionize the powersports arena. I am doing a KX250 conversion and I suspect that if these things take off there will be a lot of home converted bikes on the trail. Its just to bad and really sad that the automanufactures can't get it together on electrics. What working people can afford a $40,000 Chevy volt? The greed and ineffiecencies of the domestic car companies is rapidly leading to their demise. To get a lot of battery cars on the road, they are going to have to drop the hybrid part and just do strictly the battery part and Keep the prices under $20,000. if not they will be out of the price range of most working people.But until then, we will have to do them ourself.


----------



## Palalat (Nov 3, 2008)

Great news. Good to read this stuff.


----------



## zig06 (Aug 3, 2008)

Slodown said:


> This is not the first time that there was a hint that the major manufacturers of MX were working on electrics. Here is an old article from 2005 on transworld motocross about Cycra racing (handguard makers) working as designhouse on 8 different electric vehicles for some of the bigger names. http://motocross.transworld.net/2005/10/29/twmx-all-access-cycra-racing/


While Cycra does have a good name in making pieces and parts, I was more in tuned to a named OEM ~ like KTM, actually going beyond lip service. So much to the point of them actually showing a working prototype. I haven't seen anyone else do that (Honda, Kawasaki, Suzuki or Yamaha and any other euro bike OEM).

It does make sense that KTM would try this because in Europe they are getting a large amount of backlash for the noise of the now popular 4 stroke dirt bikes. There's even a small town not that from from me that has totally banned anything that makes a lot of noise.

But with a valid e-bike with real off road capabilities could put a stop to all of that. And that's why I believe that off-road e-bikes will be more widely available before street bikes. Yes, you can buy an electric street bike today but only from a couple of sources and they are over priced and under powered. That's why there's so many other people (like you and me) still trying to build them. 

After all, if we didn't think that we could really do it better then why would we even try?


----------



## 85bmw528edude (Oct 17, 2008)

This will be the next big thing in powersports. I have been seeing numerous homebuilt electric battery powered conversions, street and dirt and a few atv,s and a snowmobile. They can be done for less than the price of the new ones from the OEM's. I bought a KX250 roller that I am going to convert. If the OEM's can bring down the prices and have quality, durability and a decent range and good power these things will eventually displace the 4 strokes like the 4 strokes have been doing to the 2 strokes. It will happen, its just a matter of time.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

85bmw528edude said:


> these things will eventually displace the 4 strokes like the 4 strokes have been doing to the 2 strokes. It will happen, its just a matter of time.


I know you're right about that... I used to be a 2-smoke guy myself, and finally was convinced after getting smoked too many times by 4T's... Got a chance to ride a good one, and was sold on the torque. I'm sold on the torque w/ electric too... so if someone can build a good one with the range, power, and get-up-n-go I want, I'll buy it... especially if it's orange. 

It's already happening...






Those look a little slow for my tastes, but the E-Katoom will likely raise the standard.


----------



## Slodown (Jun 8, 2008)

zig06 said:


> While Cycra does have a good name in making pieces and parts, I was more in tuned to a named OEM ~ like KTM, actually going beyond lip service. So much to the point of them actually showing a working prototype. I haven't seen anyone else do that (Honda, Kawasaki, Suzuki or Yamaha and any other euro bike OEM).
> 
> It does make sense that KTM would try this because in Europe they are getting a large amount of backlash for the noise of the now popular 4 stroke dirt bikes. There's even a small town not that from from me that has totally banned anything that makes a lot of noise.
> 
> ...


And that is why smaller companies are trying to fill that niche (or sell the kits to do so) in the MX bike world before the larger names can come in with the capital to mass-produce at lower cost.

http://electricmoto.com
http://zeromotorcycles.com (the above linked youtube vid)
http://quantya.com
http://electricmotorsport.com
http://www.forster-elektro-trial.de


----------

